# Flea control



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Anybody ever use the "Little City dogs" brand flea control ? It is supposed to have the same active ingredient as Capstar.

http://www.littlecitydogs.com/bigpetfleakiller.html


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just noticed this hasn't exactly gotten a flood of responses 

so what are you using now ? got problems with it ?
why bring up these two brands and what do you know about em ?
since no one has answered that might say something about them. maybe ?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

rick smith said:


> just noticed this hasn't exactly gotten a flood of responses
> 
> so what are you using now ? got problems with it ?
> why bring up these two brands and what do you know about em ?
> since no one has answered that might say something about them. maybe ?


 
I was using Front line but it is not working this time.

I just tried Capstar and it seems to work better and was locally available but expensive. During my research I found the brand "Little city dogs" and it seems to be a generic version of Capstar at a much better price. 

The reviews I found on line about it were positive. So I posted to see if anyone on this board has had any experience with "Little city dogs" brand.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

keep us posted; always nice to know about alternatives.
btw, what type of texas ... hot and dry or hot and humid ??

might not work for you, but a few years back frontline seemed to stop working...just for the heck of it i did a thorough shower with johnson's baby shampoo. it has worked many times for rescue cats and dogs at a shelter that were horribly flea infested...fleas were dead when they washed off, etc

- did the same for the dog, let it sit a few minutes, rinsed well, etc., and a couple days later went back to FL and had no further problems that summer
- not very scientific, but since i never shampoo my dog i gave credit to the baby shampoo, but who knows for sure ? 

but whatever works and doesn't cause reactions is probably "best"


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

rick smith said:


> keep us posted; always nice to know about alternatives.
> btw, what type of texas ... hot and dry or hot and humid ??
> 
> might not work for you, but a few years back frontline seemed to stop working...just for the heck of it i did a thorough shower with johnson's baby shampoo. it has worked many times for rescue cats and dogs at a shelter that were horribly flea infested...fleas were dead when they washed off, etc
> ...


 
I am in DFW TX we get both dry and humid, right now nineties and humid. Comfortis seems to be very popular around here. :smile:


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Capstar is not really flea control...it kills the fleas that are on your dog that day and that's it. No flea control after that.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Frontline doesn't work here anymore, but comfortis is great!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re "Frontline doesn't work here anymore, but comfortis is great!"

always makes me curious when that happens if the user "spreads the word", notifies the manufacturer and goes thru the hassle of getting their money refunded, etc
...that would seem to be the most effective way to get formulas modified and/or changed
.... it would also seem to be an effective way to use "social media" to the consumer's advantage

...my guess is that it seldom happens but i would love to be wrong


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Gina Pasieka said:


> Capstar is not really flea control...it kills the fleas that are on your dog that day and that's it. No flea control after that.


 
True, you have to put them on the flea control after the "capstar" kills the adult fleas.
http://www.littlecitydogs.com/dogfleacontrol.html


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Had a bad, recurrent infestation last year that nothing topical seemed to work on. I had better luck with the Sentry brand from Petsmart then with Frontline. But Comfortis stopped everything dead (haha). I use it only during the summer months.

Because my dogs have shorthair I was running into issues with the product moving to cover the dog entirely when placed only behind the shoulders. I ended up drawing it up in a syringe, removing the needle, and then running narrow lines down the back, the belly, across the chest, and up both back legs.


----------



## alicelay56 (10 mo ago)

NexGard flea and tick chewable for dogs is an advanced and innovative product from Merial. It comes in beef-flavored chews and is easy to administer. It's only one chew that works for a whole month and the pack comes according to the weight of your dog. My vet recommended this and you should try this once for your furry friends. Surely, you will love this product. Thanks!


----------



## alicelay56 (10 mo ago)

.


----------

